# Munich Malt Extract



## Snow (9/11/05)

Does anyone know where I can get straight Munich Malt Extract (dry or liquid) in Brisbane?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (10/11/05)

Bump....


----------



## sluggerdog (10/11/05)

Snow, I'm no expert but I **THINK** I remember reading on grumpies forum a while ago GT saying you cannot get munich extract at all..


----------



## sluggerdog (10/11/05)

OK I found it:




> Name: Grumpy Thomas Verdun
> Date: 24-10-05 09:28
> 
> I needs to be a Superbrew, there aren't any Munich extracts available.
> ...



FROM HERE: http://www.grumpys.com.au/read.php3?id=60968


----------



## wessmith (10/11/05)

I would check out the Black Rock and Morgans lines - I do recall seeing some specialty malt extract and Munich would be quite easy to make.

Wes


----------



## deebee (10/11/05)

Snow,

If you turn up anything, let us know.

cheers...
DB


----------



## Ross (10/11/05)

Snow,

Maybe not quite what you're looking for but Morgans Master blend chocolate malt contains 15% Chocolate Malt Grain and 85% Munich Malt Grain being 200g Chocolate grain and 1150g Munich - & their Master Blend Roasted Black Malt contains 12% Roasted Black Malt grain and 88% Munich being, 160g Roasted and 1190g of Munich grain. Could help when the additional dark malt doesn't put your recipe out of spec...


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (10/11/05)

First thing I looked at was the Morgans blends. Hopefully he's not doing an o'fest...


----------



## Snow (10/11/05)

Hey thanks, Ross. I actually wanted to do a Bock partial mash, so the Morgans might just do the trick. I'm sure a bit of Chocolate malt in the recipe won't throw it too far off spec.

Cheers - Snow


----------

